# Gaggia Brera rinse cycle internal leakage



## MSan (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi there.

My Gaggia Brera is quite new. The rinse cycle fails and I think it's time for me to find the reason and fix it.

After activating the brewer from stand by, it performs a rinse cycle. As a result water should come out from the dispensing shout. However only a few drops appears, sometimes nothing at all. I had a look inside the machine today and the rinse water comes out under the brewing unit. When brewing coffee though, coffee comes out at the correct place (at least most of it I guees).

I'd be very happy if someone recognizes the problem and let me know what I can do about it. Please have a look at this video. Thanks!

(The brewing unit hasn't been cleaned for a few days but it didn't work better recently when it was newly cleaned...)


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Check that the brew unit o ring is not perished - see link. https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B079W6Z3NG/ref=sspa_dk_detail_2?psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzRjhBUUs1RExWRFFDJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNzM2NjgzMVZNUlE0SUxOMzJPMyZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNTY3MTg5MTA0Q1pMWkZKQ0dMRCZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2RldGFpbDImYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl


----------



## MSan (Feb 2, 2020)

lake_m said:


> Check that the brew unit o ring is not perished - see link. https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B079W6Z3NG/ref=sspa_dk_detail_2?psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzRjhBUUs1RExWRFFDJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNzM2NjgzMVZNUlE0SUxOMzJPMyZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNTY3MTg5MTA0Q1pMWkZKQ0dMRCZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2RldGFpbDImYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl


 Thanks @lake_m

The o ring looks and feels great and it's just a few months old. I've added new silicone grease around it. It's probably not the cause. Can you think of something else that could cause the leakage?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Is it still under warranty? The brew unit is quite a complex piece of kit and you can obtain the whole unit for around £45. However if it' only a few months old I'd be inclined to take it back from whence it came.


----------



## MSan (Feb 2, 2020)

lake_m said:


> Is it still under warranty? The brew unit is quite a complex piece of kit and you can obtain the whole unit for around £45. However if it' only a few months old I'd be inclined to take it back from whence it came.


 Thanks again @lake_m for your kind help.

The thing is that I bought my Gaggia Brera new, less than a year ago from a dealer on ebay. Short after that, that dealer disappeared from ebay. I regret I didn't buy it from a regular store. (What a foolish thing to do) Previously I had another Gaggia Brera that I used daily for 6 years. But it broke down and I replaced it. Anyway I encountered the above problems quite fast after buing it so I bought me another brewing group. It worked better for a few weeks until the same problem gradually occurred again with the new brewing unit. There isn't any local Gaggia repair shops around here AFAIK or I would have contacted/visited them.

I feel it's a bit strange that the coffee brewing cycle doesn't fail in the same manner as the rinse cycle.

I've ordered some Cafiza cleaning powder today that I will use to clean my brewing groups as soon as it arrives. I've also ordered some original Gaggia Descaler that I'll try. I'm really puzzled by this... my old machine never gave me similar problems...


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

We had a Brera at work which I had in pieces on a couple of occasions when the water ceased to flow from the spouts. The problem in the end (after replacing quite a few parts) was the inlet from the tank. The brew group as it goes through it's cycle eventually locates into a nozzle which if I remember correctly also has an o ring to create a pressure seal. It carries the water from the three way valve into the brew unit. What I can't understand is why this doesn't leak when making coffee and only when it's on rinse cycle. Check that the unit is not cracked, and that the nozzle also has a good o ring fitted. After that I'm stuck without seeing it close up.


----------



## MSan (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks a lot. I'll do another deep cleaning and I will check all the parts again. Thanks.


----------



## James G2020 (Dec 8, 2020)

did you ever solve this? I have the same problem - I think it only leaks when doing shut down rinse...

Thanks!


----------



## Leilomei (Feb 6, 2021)

Me too my machine is half year old and only brewing 2 cups per day

The problem would further affecting the taste of coffee (maybe the machine was losing brewing pressure)

I found the problem but no idea how to fix it. It was caused by the moving unit (sorry not exact know the name of the parts) of brew group which could not be fully back to its position after brewing and thus could not be locked. i.e. When you take the brew group out and "push" the button you should find the moving unit locked. However for my case I found it doesn't.

I guess it the reason is the spinning head of machine (which controlling movement of brew group) is mis positioned , or coffee ground container is a bit jammed / joint controlling it was not lubricated enough

I tried to lubricate that joint (two bar connected in v-shape where near the bottom ) but it only worked a week more. I simply took out the brew group and helped it to lock it will work for few brew though

Really hope someone could offer the solution . Thank you


----------

